# 120 gal. b7rackish set-up



## Johnnybrackish (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm setting up a new 120 gal. brackish tank and looking for any input as to its inhabitants. My current plan is:
3 monos
3 scats
1-2 target fish
1 columbian catfish shark

Any feedback on this combination and/or other compatible tank mates would be greatly appretiated.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

What salty do you keep for brqackish ?
I am going to have to make a 5 gl brackish to grow seahorse food (shrimps)
maybe you can give me advice ?
I will use a HOB and no skimmer ,low lighting .
is their a special instrment to get .0114 ?
thanks


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

That set up sounds very neat. I do love Monos and scats. Which type of mono are you going with?

_Monodactylus argenteus, or Mono Sebae?_


----------



## wngt368 (Oct 4, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> What salty do you keep for brqackish ?
> I am going to have to make a 5 gl brackish to grow seahorse food (shrimps)
> maybe you can give me advice ?
> I will use a HOB and no skimmer ,low lighting .
> ...


You can use a refractometer or a hydrometer to measure the salinty and just add until you hit .0114


----------

